# Help miui galnet on my x.. woby factory reset



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

It won't reboot to recovery or factory reset (selling ).

any ideas?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

If you are selling it. Just SBF. It will put it to stock Gingerbread.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

Follow that link. Download the 602 or 605 burn to a CD and boot from it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks. 
But unfortunately I don't have a computer.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You are GB right? There is no other way. Go to a friends house or the library or something. If you can't access stock recovery (Home+Power/Volume keys) then you are stuck. Sorry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it volume uo.or.down?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Both Same time

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> If you are selling it. Just SBF. It will put it to stock Gingerbread.
> 
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html
> 
> ...


With out a CD...is it just.

Dl. 602
Dl rsd 
Dl drivers 
And run it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Is. 602 an OK version to sbf back to.?

Do I have to do 1click easy unroot?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

musclemilk said:


> With out a CD...is it just.
> 
> Dl. 602
> Dl rsd
> ...


That's the RSD LITE method. The way I mentions does not involve Rsd lite and therefore is less complicated. But if you want to use RSD lite then yes thats the way

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

musclemilk said:


> Is. 602 an OK version to sbf back to.?
> 
> Do I have to do 1click easy unroot?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yes 602. if you download and use the ISO method then it will root for you after the SBF. This is preferred because it does not need any drivers. You just download, burn to a CD or USB and boot from it tgrough computers BIOS. If you go the RSD Lite method the you have to download Droid 3 one click root (works for Droid X too)

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

There are 2 versions of. 602 and one says root.

But I want it straight back to stock ....matter which one I burn to the cd?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just download the straight up 602 one if you don't want to root.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

Might be good to verify that he is infact on a 602 SBFable system.. Remember, if you are on 621, you cannot SBF to 602/605. You HAVE to use the 621 SBF.

If you ARE selling it, it would be a good selling point (if it ISN'T a 621 system) to point out it is stock 602/605, as it can be SBFed all the way back to froyo. Do not OTA it after SBFing if intending to sell.









An easy way to tell would likely be the baseband. 13p = 602/605, 15p = 621.

These are basically just precautionary information tidbits to make sure it all works out.









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/331-guide-flashing-droid-x-sbf/

Here is the detailed guide by SyNiK4L with links to all required files.


----------

